# Can't sit still



## jenniferberger (Sep 26, 2002)

I've been doing Mike's tapes now for more than a week and have really been enjoying them. I know he says on the tapes that you are free to move around and get comfortable, but I can't seem to still still for very long. Some nights, I'm move focused on getting comfortable than listening to the tapes. Has anyone else had a problem with this?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

jenb-dc, glad your enjoying the tapes.







Just a couple questions. At what time do you listen to them, it sounds like at night but just checking.Are you pretty tired when you start to listen?It maybe also your trying to hard in a way(this happens sometimes), just focus on his voice and the music and then just let go.Are you lying down when you listen? Are you on a comfortable bed ect..Its also still early and as you progress I think relaxing will get easier for you, in a way its training the body to relax and respond and for some it takes a little bit for that to happen. I think this problem may just work itself out really, but let me know and if it continues will see what else we can come up with for you.


----------



## jenniferberger (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks, Eric.Yes, I listen at night, right before bed, while I'm in bed. Actually, last night I actually fell asleep while listening and woke up 2 hours later! This is really unusual for me. I've been having problems falling asleep and staying asleep lately. I'm hoping the tapes will also solve my sleep problems as well.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jen, they seem to help the majority of people with their sleep, so hopefully you will find the same.If this keeps happening where you keep tossing and turning let us know and glad you feel asleep with them last night.







Hopefully as you get deeeper into the program though it should all work out.


----------

